# Dr. Peter's Kuriko



## woody (Feb 3, 2009)

I was wondering how common this Fahrney bottle is???


----------



## woody (Feb 3, 2009)

Back of bottle.


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 3, 2009)

sorry to say most of the Chicago Fahrney bottles are really common. He got very successful when the fatory was rebuild after the Chicago fire.
 There are a couple early ones that are pretty rare especially in aqua.
 I think the early ones were embossed Blood Vitalizer. I have been looking for one of the aqua ones.


----------



## woody (Feb 3, 2009)

Probably why I found a whole slew of them.
 Thanks, Matt.


----------

